# Can I use any cream for a wound?



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Kes was bitted by a dog about 3 weeks or so ago now and had a little scar/scab just above her eye. It was healing fine but she now keeps scratching it with her paw and the scab keeps coming off and bleeding slightly most days. Is there any kind of human cream I can put on to aid the healing process (E45 or something?)

Thanks.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

I always have a tub of Sudocreme (spelling?) inthe house. Works fine for most things.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

We use sudocreme (copying Hutch's spelling  )too, but if it hasn't cleared up in 3 weeks, it might be worth taking her to the vets just in case she has an infection.


----------



## Big bully (Aug 7, 2012)

I have used Savlon and it works well, as long as its somewhere they cant lick! i thinking you should be fine above the eye! lol


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Kes was bitted by a dog about 3 weeks or so ago now and had a little scar/scab just above her eye. It was healing fine but she now keeps scratching it with her paw and the scab keeps coming off and bleeding slightly most days. Is there any kind of human cream I can put on to aid the healing process (E45 or something?)
> 
> Thanks.


Any sign of swelling or heat in the area, if there is then it could mean an abcess if forming, if there is heat and redness it could mean that there is infection.

If its just a superficial wound that she is aggravating by scratching off the scab so it cant granulate and begin to heal propery, then all honest all I usually use is bathing with cooled boiled water with salt in it, to make a saline solution for a day or two and then leave it to dry out and heal.

Other then that a few times Ive used sudocreme or the savlon cream whch should be OK.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

sudocream is the best, but it may be infected as its a dog bite, might need to check with the vet.
michelle x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Salt water and a little pure aloe would be my choice


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

I'd use salt water too. And pop a collar on her to stop her scratching the scab off, otherwise she'll probably keep at it regardless of what you use.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I have ready made saline solution (you can get it in tubes), savlon, dettol and sudocreme for use on my pooches.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I use tea tree cream, but if redness does not go down in 24 hrs or gets worse i would see the vet incase there is an infection deeper down


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice guys, I've put some sudocrem on it but plan on taking her to the vets if it doesn't heal by the end of this weekend.


----------

